
Why Good Story-Driven Games Are Rare - RisingLane
https://risinglanegames.com/2017/10/13/good-story-driven-games-rare/
======
DowsingSpoon
Mechanics and Story are often orthogonal. Games that focus on one often do so
at the expense of the other. Rare is the game that is able to effectively use
gameplay mechanics to provide additional depth to the story.

